# "Duet" with John Fogerty



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi folks:

Electric banjo again. I love playing with John.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy_cjiuQUoA - without the banjo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsoCQXnA0j8 - with the banjo :banana:

Enjoy,
Boog


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice work.

I saw him with that band in Montreal last summer he was great.


----------

